# Quick Burned Skin



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Great effect Scare Shack! I obviously have to get my hands on some liquid latex and quality make up this year.

Gonna use this to corpsify my taking Boris' too...


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome! this is a really cool effect!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice job! Brings back memories (though I was never quite that good with the makeup part). 

With the same technique and some different colors makeup, you can make pretty darn good zombies too. 

With a bit more buildup, but same idea, I once made a bullet hole in my forehead that got me sent home from work, though.


----------



## thedeadshallrule (Apr 2, 2008)

I like that, nice technique Scareshack!!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks guys....this was something I did with the kid to have fun with him when trying out diffent techinques, still trying to learn and having fun as well.


----------



## tnttnt610 (Apr 8, 2008)

nice look, we will try it!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Nice work John~


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice work there Scare Shack.
Wonder what would happen if you put a couple maggotts on the wound.
Or maybe some oozing stuff from it.
Yuck!
Excuse me while I go to the can and get sick.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Just wandering around the site in the middle of the night and came across this...

Excellent work. Take it from the old ER nurse: *THAT *looks like burned skin!!


----------

